# Kaweco Ink Ball pens-group buy-CLOSED



## bjackman (Jul 2, 2006)

http://www.penseller.com/pages/kaweco.htm 

They are about half way down the linked page (not my page, they just have good photos of them).

These are the rollerball style pens that take standard/international ink cartridges.

txbob recently showed a pen he made using just the tip. I have been looking at doing something similar but not gotten around to it yet. Thanks txbob for the nudge.  

My price is $8 per pen (Orange, Blue, Green, Red) 
and $1.50 per clip (Gold or silver color)

I will accept orders for a couple of weeks then close things down and make the order.

The seller will ship to me for free, so you will only need to cover shipping from me to you. I don't mind shipping USPS first class or priority. Four or five pens should ship just fine for about a buck and a half in first class. Many more than that and you might need to pay the flat rate 3 day priority $4.05

my paypal address is my profile email address in the system here.
PM me with any questions, & I'll post if it seems others may benefit with the answer as well.

Bill J.       3 pens 1 clip chrome
Anthony T.    5 pens all black 5 clips chrome
Chuckie:      2 pens (1 blue 1 black) 2 chrome clips 2 gold clips
Lou M.:       3 pens-black 5 clips chrome
Mike V:       4 pens black
Dan F:        3 pens any color
Jim G:        3 pens black 
John S:       5 pens any color 5 clips


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 2, 2006)

I'll try anything 5 times []
5 pens 3 blue 2 red,(color doesn't matter) & 5 silver clips. Thanks Bill.

I can do check or paypal


----------



## bjackman (Jul 5, 2006)

I got an email from the supplier on these, I thinks his re-supply shipment will be there in about 1-2 weeks.  That should give us plenty of time to be organized on our end.

Lou,
Let me know what and how many you want and I will update the list.


----------



## vick (Jul 5, 2006)

Bill I pm'd you my order.  Let me know if you did not get it.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 5, 2006)

How about 3 blue with 5 extra silver clips. [8D]


----------



## bjackman (Jul 6, 2006)

Mike and Lou,
numbers above updated with your requests.
[]


----------



## bjackman (Jul 11, 2006)

Just wanted to let those interested that the seller sent me some info clarifying the available colors.

The ink balls are available in blue, white, transparent and black, solid colors, as well as in the ICE colors (blue, red, green, orange).

I plan to get at least one black, since that will blend better with some of my modification plans.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 11, 2006)

Bill, When are you planning on closing this?

Oh, and do you know whether a converter can be substituted for the short Pelikan cartridges?


----------



## bjackman (Jul 11, 2006)

When closing: depends somewhat on how many of which colors are requested. The seller has a limited supply of some of the ice colors and may need to get some more in. Probably about less than a week. (sounds like he has plenty of most of the solid colors.)

They are too short for "standard" converters. There may be some shorter ones out there that work. I think Lamy has a fairly short converter, but not sure if it would work here. I plan to use as an eyedropper. That should give a huge amount of ink per fill. The seller says he has used them as eyedroppers with no problems. Swisher pens has them supposedly "converted" for use as eyedroppers by N. Tardif of noodlers, but it looks to me like all they have done is added a regular o-ring to the thread section. I think I plan on using a little silicone grease on the threads to keep things sealed up, after leak testing, of course. []


----------



## JimGo (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bjackman_
> <br />
> They are too short for "standard" converters. There may be some shorter ones out there that work.



You can tell I'm a fountain pen novice, but if I'm making the body of the pen, can't I just make it a little longer to accept the "standard" converter?


----------



## txbob (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes Jim, that's what I did. Works well.
txbob



> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bjackman (Jul 11, 2006)

Jim,
Sorry, thought you were asking if the stock pens could take a converter. They're so short they really aren't useable without the cap posted.

Fyi on the converter. You can also grind/trim/shorten most of the standard converters without any adverse consquences. Not shure how much, but I have taken them down a bit to fit in a kit I have shortened a little.


----------



## dfurlano (Jul 12, 2006)

Bill,

I Would like to try 3 of these pens.  I looked for your email address to send you the fund but I could not find it.  Please pm me your email and I will send the ship to location and funds.  I do not care what colors I receive.

Thanks.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Bill!

I'd like three black, please.  If you'll send me a PM with the total and your PayPal address, I'll send payment ASAP.


----------



## Deere41h (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Bill

I would like 5 pens please and 5 chrome clips.  Assorted colors ok.  I'll take what I get.  Are you going to let us know totals with shipment?  I would like USPS priority mail please.

Thanks.


----------



## bjackman (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok, I have closed this group buy. 
I will confirm everything with the seller and pm everyone with totals.

Thanks


----------



## bjackman (Jul 28, 2006)

The supplier notified me the pens will be in stock and shipping in the next couple of days.
I will send an email to each of you with a total. If you don't hear from me, please pm me.


----------



## bjackman (Aug 2, 2006)

Pens arrived in the mail today, will let everyone know when i'm shipping.


----------



## bjackman (Aug 3, 2006)

Inkballs & clips shipping tomorrow.
Thanks all for your participation!




<br />


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Bill for getting this together, I hope to be back into the swing of things the first part of September. If they write as good as the Monteverde, should come out to be a really nice pen.


----------



## bjackman (Aug 3, 2006)

You are welcome Anthony.
I did plug the included cartridge into one of mine from the buy and wrote with it a little. It writes very smooth and nice! Nice ink flow, just about right at maybe a 4.5 of ten on a nib wetness scale. 
As a kickaround pen one of these things filled as an eyedropper should hold a TON of ink and last a really long time between fills.


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes, thanks Bill.  I just verified my address on one of the packages and it is good to go.  With any luck it will be delivered Saturday, Yeah!

Chuckie


----------

